# tft kalibrieren / tool?

## _eckobar_

hallo leute!

habe mir letzte woche einen Samsung Syncmaster BW226 gekauft. laut http://prada.de auch für smiprofessionäle anwendungen im grafikbereich zu empfehlen.

jedoch ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass die farbechtheit etwas zu wünschen überlässt. man hat aber die möglichkeit, dass man praktisch alles (farbtone, RGB, gamma,...) im OSD einstellen kann.

jedoch welche werte nehmen? ich weiß noch aus meiner windows zeit ... dass manche treiberhersteller ein kleines tool mitliefern zum bildschirm kalibrieren .... was kann man da auf der linux seite verwenden? oder gibt es auch eine website auf der man das machen kann? weil soweit ich noch in errinnerung, waren es eigentlich eh nur bilder, die einem gezeigt wurden.

danke für eure hilfe

----------

## smg

Macht das nicht DDC automatisch?

----------

## skibbi

 *smg wrote:*   

> Macht das nicht DDC automatisch?

 

Gemeint ist eine Farbkalibrierung und die ist immer abhängig von der Umgebung (Licheinfall etc.)

DDC ist nur ein Kanal um solche Einstellungen an den Monitor zu übermitteln. Dazu müsste ein Programm immerhin noch die nötigen Infos ermitteln (durch Testbilder und Userinteraktion) um dann die korrekten Daten zu senden.

----------

## smg

Achso. :\

----------

## momonster

Probier mal hier, hat bei mir ganz gut funktioniert:

http://exviking.net/back/monitor_/monitor.htm

----------

## UTgamer

 *momonster wrote:*   

> Probier mal hier, hat bei mir ganz gut funktioniert:
> 
> http://exviking.net/back/monitor_/monitor.htm

 

 :Very Happy:  Die Seite ist Spitze.

PS: 

Zum Einstellen unter den nVidia Treibern gibt es die media-video/nvidia-settings Werkzeuge.

----------

## _eckobar_

 *momonster wrote:*   

> Probier mal hier, hat bei mir ganz gut funktioniert:
> 
> http://exviking.net/back/monitor_/monitor.htm

 

danke genau soetwas habe ich gesucht. also ich kann nur sagen, dass mein contrast jenseits von gut und böse eingestellt war. aber jetzt kesselt mein monitor. thx

----------

